# Appropriate Rat Cage



## SxrahB (May 24, 2015)

I'm looking to get two female dumbo rats quite soon (I'm getting them from a really lovely breeder)and I'm doing some research into cages. I'm quite conscious that they have to be of a good size and was wondering if this is appropriate? Also any good cage recommendations for 2/3 rats would be amazing! 
http://www.petsathome.com/shop/en/p...rret-homes/savic-freddy-2-max-rat-ferret-cage


----------



## 5calimo32 (May 26, 2015)

This cage looks ok for two if you give them plenty of stimulation i can recommend: the littke freinds bleinhem cage.

Cage size is not as important if you give them regular free time or time in a run but as long as you are not there the bigger the better with lots of toys.


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks similar to the cage I had my three girls in, loaded up with toys, climbing space and outside play they were very happy!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I've got that cage it can hold upto 4 rats, I've had 4 boys in it now only down to 2.
I added another door on top of the cage by taking the door off my freddy 2 rat cage (this is the smaller version of the max).
It's a nice size!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

5calimo32 said:


> This cage looks ok for two if you give them plenty of stimulation i can recommend: the littke freinds bleinhem cage.
> 
> Cage size is not as important if you give them regular free time or time in a run but as long as you are not there the bigger the better with lots of toys.


I disagree I think it's important for rats to have a good amount of space. I think you tend to have more fall outs if you have rats in a cage smaller than recommended.


----------

